# Spartansburg Plant Closing



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

there adding to the building


----------



## Chitown-Irish (Oct 8, 2008)

New Motors said:


> there adding to the building


http://www.autoblog.com/2008/03/06/bmw-to-announce-u-s-spartanburg-plant-expansion/


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I assume you are talking about the layoffs and early closing for the holiday and NOT the expansion. The expansion has nothing to do with the closing.... the economy does. Most (if not all) BMW factories will be closing early this rear for the holiday break and not return until the new year. Even the Oxford MINI plant is closing earlier than normal.

Here is some info on the US plant layoffs and closing etc.

http://www.bimmerfile.com/2008/10/17/layoffs-for-bmw-in-us/#more-1051


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

They'll all be on holiday for 4 weeks.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

They're not getting paid; that's a layoff, not a holiday


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> They're not getting paid; that's a layoff, not a holiday


Full time employees are. BMW employs temporary workers to adjust to market conditions, this is in the US and in the EU. So temp employees are being laid off by their company which outsources to BMW. BMW contracts with full time employees grants them pay and benefits.


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> They're not getting paid; that's a layoff, not a holiday


I work at the SC plant, and we will be getting paid!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chitown-Irish (Oct 8, 2008)

BMWMC said:


> I work at the SC plant, and we will be getting paid!! :thumbup:


That is good news. Seeing that you and your wife both have BMW's I imagine you get an employee's discount.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

BMWMC said:


> I work at the SC plant, and we will be getting paid!! :thumbup:


Good Luck! Keep us posted if things change, I know that I'd love to hear about how things are going...

BTW, looks like you are due for a new ride...


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

Chitown-Irish said:


> That is good news. Seeing that you and your wife both have BMW's I imagine you get an employee's discount.


Staff pricing:thumbup:


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

NateXTR said:


> Good Luck! Keep us posted if things change, I know that I'd love to hear about how things are going...
> 
> BTW, looks like you are due for a new ride...


*Just got one last week. Just got another 528i. However, i will pick up one for my wife after Thanksgiving.*


----------



## tech323ci (Nov 17, 2008)

when i was at a tech training class back in october at the performance center.. the instructor told us that they were doin additions to the plant and there was a lot of construction going on.


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

tech323ci said:


> when i was at a tech training class back in october at the performance center.. the instructor told us that they were doin additions to the plant and there was a lot of construction going on.


Yes, construction is very heavy now.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Man.. the title scared me. I was there last month and did a tour, what an awesome facility! And yes, the construction is very evident!


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

lets hope things improve soon, with BMWs new pull strategy we know they are actively seeking to decrease volume which will of course mean less need for workers

wonder how long BMW can continue to pay its employees to stay home?

Have you workers heard anything about longer range plans, i.e. Spring/Summer/Fall 2009?

I can't imagine they will need all the workers thru 2009, nothing appears to be improving economy wise :bawling:


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

My company is in a similar situation, better than most in the industry (semi-conductors). We have a large reserve of cash for capital expenses & are starting work on a large new facility for new manufacturing in the Philippines. 

For the Xmas week we are closing and probably will close a week in Q1 2009 too. Like BMW probably, the pay employees are getting is money the company has already paid into (timebank), so the savings is large. Granted, those who have taken vacation time and are less than 40 hrs are going into a negative, but 3 months and it will be in the positive, at least until the next shutdown.

So I think Spartansburg will save $$$ the same way, by using employee timebank already paid into.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

gokartmozart said:


> My company is in a similar situation, better than most in the industry (semi-conductors). We have a large reserve of cash for capital expenses & are starting work on a large new facility for new manufacturing in the Philippines.
> 
> For the Xmas week we are closing and probably will close a week in Q1 2009 too. Like BMW probably, the pay employees are getting is money the company has already paid into (timebank), so the savings is large. Granted, those who have taken vacation time and are less than 40 hrs are going into a negative, but 3 months and it will be in the positive, at least until the next shutdown.
> 
> So I think Spartansburg will save $$$ the same way, by using employee timebank already paid into.


You are correct about the time bank... that is how BMW (at least BMWAG) operates. Hope things work out for you in this difficult time.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

mapezzul said:


> You are correct about the time bank... that is how BMW (at least BMWAG) operates. Hope things work out for you in this difficult time.


Thanks. Actually, for my dept, we are fine. Ive got enough timebank to ride out the weeks off. No raises this year but health care premium increases are being paid for 100% by the company and end of year profit-sharing is estimated to be just under 10% of salary. Not alot but considering the economy...


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

BMWMC said:


> I work at the SC plant, and we will be getting paid!! :thumbup:


Glad to hear that. Everyone else working there treated the same as you?


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

dalekressin said:


> Glad to hear that. Everyone else working there treated the same as you?


*Yes indeed!*


----------

